# Sony a330



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a new sony a330 dSLR, I am just learning how to use it. Any comments or reviews of this camera? Anybody else own this camera? What types of photos do you take? Also, I just got photoshop and am still learning how to use that, where can I find a online manuel for Ps? Thanks!


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx261/Rialto_photos/SoftCat.jpg


No software alterations...


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

Why didnt the photobucket link work?


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx261/Rialto_photos/SoftCat.jpg


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

This was one of the first shots i took with the camera, I was very impressed!

ps - im a newb, sorry for my incompetence, i'll learn..


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, a quintuple post in your own thread. Fail.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont get it...


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 15, 2010)

You posted 5 times in a row.
Most people consider a double post as rude.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still learning how to use this forum, it's only my second time on here. I apoligized for my incompetence, can't you say something constructive? 

I took the time to come to this forum to learn and the very first reply is this jackass?


----------



## Silverdreamer3 (Jan 15, 2010)

try to use more natural lighting as the pop up flash isn't good for pictures and the kitty doesn't seem to care for it either lol.


----------



## jensgt (Jan 15, 2010)

zeto88 said:


> You posted 5 times in a row.
> Most people consider a double post as rude.



I think most probably consider using the "Fail" line on a noob as rude too.  Don't mind it noob...people are always looking for ways to be clever on the internet.  :er:

I have an alpha 300 and I love it.  I never use flash much anymore...read your manual, use your camera, expiriment, read online about how to take good pictures, read your manual again...and repeat.  Eventually things will fall into place.  Try and put imagination into what you are doing.  There is lots of inspiration here on this forum.


----------



## jensgt (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverdreamer3 said:


> try to use more natural lighting as the pop up flash isn't good for pictures and the kitty doesn't seem to care for it either lol.



an example...obviously no flash here, but was in my bedroom...not a lot of light...but using my 30mm macro lens at f2.8 I was able to take this pic...cats are all about the eyes!!


----------



## florenceinitaly (Jan 15, 2010)

i am also a sony user!! (don't see very many of us around here i the forum), i use the a500 and i agree with the above poster...read more materials, do more research but more importantly go and take shots, I think photography is something that comes with dedication and practice


----------



## Rialto (Jan 15, 2010)

Using the "fail" line is considered clever?

Anyways, Its awesome to see some fellow sony users and to get some useful tips, Thank you! Yeah this pic was taken about .5 seconds before the cat went running away, scared from the flash.

I was thinking I wanted to try and take out the paw using photoshop, but I don't have the skills yet, would somebody mind giving a quick explaination of how I would go about editing out the paw?


----------



## jensgt (Jan 16, 2010)

I would skip working with editing and work more on taking interesting pictures.  Even with the best editing this picture is not anything special.  Like I said...you gotta get the eyes, for cat pics.


----------

